# Rides in Cape May area



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I will be in Cape May this coming July and am looking for places to ride. I don’t mind driving say 30 minutes to the start of a ride. Group rides are fine also. I know it is really early but I like start planning early. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

can you see this? It was a nice ride. I was able to be out and back before the kids got up in the morning. Really quiet almost empty if you want to start @ 6 or 6:30 AM

https://www.strava.com/activities/1154712105


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

It shows as just a blank Strava page.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Check out NJBikemap.com. There are detailed maps that show what roads are suitable for cycling. There are also links to some of the bike clubs in the area that may have club rides that you can join, although their schedules probably won't show much at this time for July 2018. Also bookmark Bob's 2017 NJ Bicycle Race Calendar


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

bmach said:


> It shows as just a blank Strava page.


You can give it a try now. It is no longer private. Doh!!!!!


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Cnardone thanks, what is the traffic like? Should I time the ride to be done by 9-10 am.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

The ride down through Wildwood is a couple of blocks from the beach. Early morning it is completely empty. like a ghost town empty. I don't know when it turns exactly but but by the late morning 11 to 12 ish it is busy.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

bmach said:


> I will be in Cape May this coming July and am looking for places to ride. I don’t mind driving say 30 minutes to the start of a ride. Group rides are fine also. I know it is really early but I like start planning early.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Hi,
I live in OC year round and have probably hit every road in the county. In the summer, stay off the islands, too much traffic. Head over to Tuckahoe bike shop on Rt. 50 near Woodbine (multiple shops, so this one in particular). Any riding in this area is ideal. Other than Rt's 50 and 49, they're low traffic. Even the busy roads have wide shoulders. Its been a while since I've gone, but they've always had a weekly group ride on Saturdays (give them a call to confirm). If you have a garmin account, and by some miracle their search is working, I've posted many a ride in the area.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I do have an account and will check it out thanks


----------

